# A few pics of my equines :)



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I have gotten some new pictures of my horses Sampson, and Doc, and of my new miniature mule Henry 


first off, Sampson. He is a bay Qh, 9 years old, turning 10 on may 13th. 
http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=scoopingzeepoopwifdaponehs045.jpg

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=scoopingzeepoopwifdaponehs015.jpg

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=lotsapictures041.jpg
http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=sam017.jpg

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=SammypantsandHenzelsinthepaddock004.jpg

now for Henry 
http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/...current=beautifulrainandofcoursehorses025.jpg

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=112.jpg

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=129.jpg

And Doc  He is a chestnut QH, and 26 years old going to be 27 also in may.

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=DSCN0940.jpg
http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=DSCN0937.jpg

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=DSCN0926.jpg

And this is my Grandfather's horse, Cody 

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu129/skhrider/?action=view&current=DSCN0938.jpg


thanks for looking! sorry for the links, :-\


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you realize how lucky you are? Great horsies!


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Omg they are beautiful.


----------



## Horsesandrats (Jun 7, 2009)

I also have horses! gorgeous horses BTW.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Stunning! They're lovely!


----------



## Iron Gypsy (Jun 25, 2009)

They are sooo beautiful.
Sampson's a handsome guy. ;D

Congrats. You're very lucky.​


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sampson is such strapping young horse! lol handsome guy 

Henry, oh boy I just want to walk up to him and scratch him behind his furry ears LOL way too cute!

Doc is a good lookin guy too- looks very wise for his years.

Your grandfather's horse Cody looks like he's mischievous haha I don't know why!

You are definitely lucky thats for sure!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

awwwh


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

they are all soooo beautiful!


----------

